# 67 Lemans Factory Front Disc



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum and I have a question. I'm working on a 67 Lemans that has 11" front rotors and single piston calipers. The calipers have GM Delco casted in them. I'm assuming these were factory installed? My bigger question is who supplies a rebuild kit for them? Any help or direction greatly appreciated!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Try Napa or most auto parts chains, they are probably GM stock single pistons and were used on most GM models so are very common parts to find and will be cheaper if you source locally. Most likely they are from a later model year like 70' and were updated to the 67'.


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, the numbers on my differential show that it came from a 70-72 Chevelle. Hmmm... Do you know if disc brakes were offered on the 67? If so were they 11"?
I hate to step up to a parts counter and fumble along but that may be how i figure this out...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont believe front disks were offered til 68 and they were the two piston variety i think. 70-72 rebuild kit is what you need, yes they are 11" standards, single piston.


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Instg8ter.
I have learned elsewhere that factory disc brakes were an option on the Lemans beginning in '67 but that's all I know. The '67 standard was an 11" front drum but I can't find details on the optional disc set up. I'll look into the 70 Chevelle units, that seems to make sense, since I have the 70 Chebvelle rear end. Appreciate the discussion...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

No problem, most of the base front disc conversions for the 64-72 are based on the 70-72' GM single piston units.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Front discs were an option in 1967. I'm not sure if it was available for the LeMans or just the GTO. The option included 4 piston calipers and 2 piece front rotors (impossible to find originals, but are now reproduced). The calipers are similar to the camaro and corvette, and were used on the chevelle as well.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll chime in here too...
Yes, the disc brakes were an option on all GM A body, C body, F body cars in 67. So you could get them on your Tempest, GTO, LeMans, etc.

This early style disc brake system was a Delco Moraine fixed 4 piston caliper style. 2 pistons inboard, 2 pistons outboard. Since pistons are pushing from both sides, the caliper can be fixed; it doesn't need to move to account for force applied or wear. 
These 4 piston disc brakes were used in 67 and 68. 
In 1969, most of GM cars switched to the floating single piston design. The piston is on the inboard side to make more room for wheels. The calipers "float" so that the force applied by the single piston can equalize on each side. Floating also accomodate wear of the pads.

2 piece rotors were used on both the early 4 piston disc brakes and also the first couple of years of the single piston disc brakes. Those rotors I think were slightly less than 11" diameter. Eventually manufacturers started to just make a single piece hub/rotor that superceded all 2 piece designs anyway. (although someone does now make repro 2 piece units for restorers)

Like other said, you probably have a 69 to early 70's single piston set up. But since you have 11" rotors, I'd think it's after 70 or so.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What drburns and Squidtone said, 100%!!!!


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys rock! I ordered some caliper kits today for a '70 Chevelle @$6.99ea. 

But check it out. I'm so stoked I had no idea I was given the window sticker with the car. I bought it sight unseen 3 yrs ago, paid for it and had it delivered. I focused on getting the car and the title only but I just found the original window sticker with the papers. Options included:
Wheel Discs-Deluxe $16.85 (is this rotor/calipers or something other?)
Power Brakes - Wonder Touch $41.60 (but could that be power drum brakes?)

...had a Cordova Top too... 

Total Price of Car $3470.88 ...nice


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Wheel discs-deluxe" are indeed wheelcovers. The PMD ones, but no spinner. Good looking and hard to find. "Wonder touch" is power drum brakes. Disc brakes were a more expensive option and would be listed as such. For $3470 and change, your car was pretty loaded.


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool info thanks... It also says it had cruise control but I don't see any evidence of that remaining. Was a 2bbl 326. Came with its existing console. Like it!

I just scored a very nice dash pad for my 67. Been looking for a long time and got this one for $50. Yea!


----------

